# Happy Birthday Glondor!



## maynman1751 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wishing you a great day and Thank You for all of your contributions to the Forum. 8)

Your name brings to mind someone like Conan the Barbarian!!!!! "GLONDOR" the Gold Refiner!!!! :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 14, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Geo (Apr 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Buddy!!!! I hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## pattt (Apr 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Glondor, have a nice day.
Always nice to read your posts and replies.

Pattt


----------



## butcher (Apr 14, 2014)

Have a great birthday Glondor.


----------



## cnbarr (Apr 14, 2014)

Happy birthday Mike, I hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## glondor (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey! Thanks for the well wishes all, I am enjoying the day, Going to spend the afternoon melting a bit of gold, cleaning the shop and generally taking it easy. Cheers and thanks Mike. 

Got a good laugh at GLONDOR" the Gold Refiner!!!! That is awesome.


----------



## glondor (Apr 14, 2014)

:shock: 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 14, 2014)

Happy birthday, Glondor.

I deleted the post with the youtube link. This forum isn't the right place for it. Keep it clean, guys.


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 15, 2014)

My bad GSP, it was cleaner than the others, thought it would be good to go.


----------



## etack (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Glondor

Eric


----------



## glondor (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Thanks all, a good time was had! Cheers Mike


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey, how did I miss this one?
Happy birthday


----------

